# HONG KONG | 179 Prince Edward Road West | 71 m | 17 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*太子道西舊唐樓變身燈籠酒店 *





































今次也是古物諮詢委員會為全港一千四百四十四幢歷史建築物評級後，首次有私人物業業主就改建已評級歷史建築物，向城市規劃委員會闖關。

旺角太子道西179號唐樓建於一九三七年，比二次大戰還要早，是典型下舖上居的四層高唐樓，設計糅合了裝飾藝術風格，設有流線型露台，露台的矮牆則飾有簾幕形狀圖案，唐樓內樓梯亦採用鐵製的幾何圖案扶手，別具風格。該建築物之前一直未獲評級，直至本月初始獲古物諮詢委員會落實評定為三級歷史建築物。

工程預計2012年落成

○ 七年初，以六千六百多萬元購入該幢舊式唐樓的大鴻輝興業主席梁紹鴻向本報表示，原先計劃拆去整幢舊樓重建酒店，後來發現唐樓具有傳統特色，為本港現時少數仍保存廣州騎樓式的建築，故決定保留，但會於唐樓後座加建平台，以興建十三層高的酒店，預計可提供五十個套房，工程最快三個月後動工，二○一二年落成。

為配合唐樓的懷舊氛圍，新酒店外牆更特別採用中國傳統燈籠的皺摺式設計，令酒店外貌更為突出，相信可吸引更多內地及海外旅客，有望成為旺角的新地標，並有助紓緩本地酒店房間不足問題，配合市區重建局在太子道西進行的唐樓保育計劃。
開放參觀 提供導賞

梁強調唐樓內櫳有近一百呎深，即使拆去後座部分加建上蓋，也不會影響唐樓的原來風貌，特色露台亦會繼續保存，估計此舉會令建築費增加兩至三成。
酒店外牆將採用中國燈籠的皺摺式設計。

吸取了灣仔和昌大押改作高級餐廳後，普羅大眾難以享用的批評，該公司修復這幢歷史建築物及闢作酒店後，會開放予公眾使用，其中二樓會闢作展覽館，介紹旺角發展及該幢唐樓曾於日治時代作為日軍辦公室的歷史等，並會考慮提供導賞服務；地下及三樓則會改作露天茶座及酒店大堂等。梁紹鴻又表示，城市規劃委員會本周將討論該集團提交的申請，有信心可獲城規會通過。

城市規劃委員會委員黃澤恩稱，三級歷史建築物並無限制不能清拆，他認為有關改動已平衡保育及發展需要，是一個不錯的方案，可供其他發展商參考。


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

We don't do anything below 100m. Come on you know this hkskyline.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Chose to move this thread to the General Urban Developments section.


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

I like this. Finally some preservation/new construction combo in HK.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Nod for redevelopment of two iconic buildings *
20 March 2010
SCMP

Two iconic buildings in Mong Kok and Stanley will be turned into hotels after owners secured approval from the Town Planning Board yesterday.

The board gave a green light to the projects as they will address increasing demand from tourists and will not significantly add to traffic flow to the areas.

One of the premises, No.179 Prince Edward Road, is a newly graded historic tenement building. Planning consultant Kim Chan Kim-on said the developer originally wanted to demolish it but changed the plan after the Antiquities Advisory Board recommended this month that the government give it grade-three historic status.

Under the plan, the building's exterior, common staircases and a flagpole on the roof will be preserved. But the redevelopment, into a 17-storey hotel with 50 guestrooms, will involve demolishing part of the building.

A public display area of about 78.6 square metres will be set up on the second floor to showcase the history and architectural merits of the building. The hotel tower will feature a Chinese concertina lantern design.

Commissioner for Heritage Jack Chan Jick-chi said the Development Bureau provided strong policy support on conservation-cum-development proposals and the project would set a very good example of a heritage initiative from the private sector, in particular having due regard to public accessibility and promotion of architectural heritage.

Meanwhile, a popular restaurant in Stanley Main Street could be demolished to make way for a hotel.

The Boathouse restaurant, featuring a hatched blue exterior and balconies with a sea view, is a popular attraction for tourists and visitors to Stanley. But the owner has received approval to redevelop one of the two buildings on the site into a 10-storey hotel.

The owner had promised to keep the first three floors of the hotel as restaurants.

The board had received only two objections from nearby residents worried about the noise nuisance generated by the construction activities.

Southern District councillor Chan Lee Pui-ying said she had received no complaints about the redevelopment plan.


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

*2018 July*
180719wp_013s by Genuine007, on Flickr

180719wp_014s by Genuine007, on Flickr

*2019 Jan*
190116_002s by Genuine007, on Flickr

190119s_002s by Genuine007, on Flickr

190119s_001s by Genuine007, on Flickr

190119s_004s by Genuine007, on Flickr

190119s_006s by Genuine007, on Flickr
__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I or here | Part II or  here | Part III  | Part IV  | Part V
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------

